# how long do youtube video's take to process



## Valduare (Aug 27, 2005)

i just uploaded my first youtube video how long till its viewable?


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

less than 3-5 min for mine


----------



## Valduare (Aug 27, 2005)

how do i post the video on forums of various kinds? now that its on youtube


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

post the link for it....


----------



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

Just put in the link you tube gives:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuc9KMXi1Uk[/ame]

Don't need anything special, the board will make it a link people can click on automatically.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

yep.. just like this one of our critters

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrHy4_t6dYY[/ame]


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The speed is different for dial up folks I can one loaded and viewable in just a seconds. And next month it will be even fast as my speed goes up 3 times what it is now to nearly 3mbps.
And that is not all I am going to get Cable TV Over My Phones lines, so I can Ditch The Dish Satellite system and keep all the monies right here in my area as my Phone CO. is a Co-Op~!
I am getting a 3 in one Bundled package at 120 a month Unlimited long Distance calling 120 Digital cable channels and 3Mb of DSL service. Cool
One of these days I am going to Upload a video of me and my horse being interviewed on the 10 o'clock news, On You tube, On Sam and His Housebroken horse~~


----------

